# free plans for homemade drywall lift!



## DangerMouse

ok, i finally got around to this. hope it helps someone save a few bucks!
will answer any assembly questions here if needed. *enjoy*

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

thought i'd add this edited underside shot. be sure to raise the crank higher than shown, and add wheels! sorry....

DM


----------



## angus242

Didn't you post this on the contractor site too.....
or did I pick the wrong week to stop sniffing glue? :stuart:


----------



## angus242

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=30539

I was only partially sniffing glue :brows:


----------



## DangerMouse

that was during construction. this is where the 'plans' are with requested measurements! any other questions should be posted here as well.

DM


----------



## mitaccio

how do you keep the legs from not kicking out? I understand how the winch effect forces the center post to rise, but what about the four 4' legs around the center post. How is it that they don't kick out at the middle hinge?


----------



## DangerMouse

they moved a bit on the rise at first, so my son helped steady it until it got within an inch or so of the ceiling, then we rolled it into place and cranked another half turn or two to lock it up nice. i raised the crank to about 2' from floor and screwed in a drawer handle above it to help steady it. i can raise a 4'x8' 5/8" panel by myself now. thanks for your interest

DM


----------



## ponch37300

That is some creativity! I like the fact that you invinted something most people can make but personally I would rather spend the money for a cheap drywall lift. If you were to buy all the materials to build your lift roughly around 75 bucks, you can buy a cheap drywall lift for 150 bucks. The drywall lift can be broke down for storage and it's a lot more versitile and user friendly for installing drywall. How big of a footprint does your lift take up when in the down position? I would think about 10' so it wouldn't really work in most smaller rooms. Not putting your design down just in my opinion it is worth the extra 75 bucks to buy a lift made for the job.


----------



## mitaccio

excellent. I am in the process of building this. I have 4x8 5/8 sheet I am putting up. I live in a remote area and my 5'6" 100 pound wife is of no help. For the center support, how high up did you put the hinges, and how far apart did you put the hinges on the platform?


----------



## DangerMouse

mitaccio said:


> how high up did you put the hinges


12" exactly



mitaccio said:


> how far apart did you put the hinges on the platform?


they just fall in place, screw them in flat and square.

keep posting if you need more help!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

ponch37300 said:


> That is some creativity! I like the fact that you invinted something most people can make but personally I would rather spend the money for a cheap drywall lift. If you were to buy all the materials to build your lift roughly around 75 bucks, you can buy a cheap drywall lift for 150 bucks. The drywall lift can be broke down for storage and it's a lot more versitile and user friendly for installing drywall. How big of a footprint does your lift take up when in the down position? I would think about 10' so it wouldn't really work in most smaller rooms. Not putting your design down just in my opinion it is worth the extra 75 bucks to buy a lift made for the job.


thanks for your comments! in the other threads i explained i had no $$$ for renting or buying one, but i DID have a bunch of 2x4s and hinges laying around.... also had the B&T and rope and steel too! the scarecrow loaned me his brain and i was all set! this was made from stuff laying around many garages and workshops! most people won't need to go buy all new materials to build this. the 10' footyprint is large, but all the rooms here are 12x15 or more, so it's great for me! once it's up in the air, it's only a 6' footyprint. =o) 

DM


----------



## ponch37300

Danger...I give you much credit for the creativity!


----------



## DangerMouse

tnkx! necessity may be the mother, but sometimes she's a real bytch.....

DM


----------



## mitaccio

Did the caster wheels help to make it more stable when lifting it up? Can I get away with using an eye hook instead of a B&T?


----------



## DangerMouse

wheels helped a lot, yes. 

and i wouldn't.... it would wear the rope. any hardware store will have a couple small b&ts. i used an eye bolt at the first end, though tying it would do the same with a hole and a knot..... the 2 block and tackle pulleys just make it go up so much easier.

DM


----------



## Chemist1961

DM, Clearly you are an independent, self reliant guy. My concern here is by the time all my freinds agreed  on modifications (personal touches) to that device I would run out of beer... twice.:thumbsup: It wouldn't seem fair just to invite them over to use it AFTER I built it all myself.


----------



## DangerMouse

well, this IS a do it YOURSELF site.... -=chuckle=- 

but who's to say you can't go get more beer?

modifications???? like what? fuzzy bunny stickers?

DM


----------



## Chemist1961

No fun using original specs without personal touches for future requirements. For example I would have to add a luggage rack and tow chain because if I built it I would have nowhere to park it and my wife woulld throw me out with it.


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmmm.... solar charged.... kickin' stereo..... fridge.... TV.... hmmmmmm..... i know! park it in your driveway and rent it out!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmm... i wonder if mitaccio ever built one like he said?

DM


----------



## PLAIN O TX

I like it! we need to replace some drywall in the garage. Are you any relation to R goldburg?


----------



## DangerMouse

Rube Goldberg? wow, don't know whether or not to thank you on that one!
he always tried to find the most complicated way to perform simple tasks, i'm sort of the opposite.
but i THINK it was meant as a compliment, so thanks, plain ol' tx!
if you DO make one, please post pics here?

DM


----------



## PLAIN O TX

No harm intended! I like the idea of making our own tools. To be honest I found this site when you were working on the lift earlier this year. I kept reading until I joined. Thanks for pulling me in. There are many folks here on this site who motivate me past the "immediate" problem we face with home ownership. Thanks again!


----------



## wnyhandyman

*Awesome drywall lift*

What an awesome lift! The next time I have a fair amount of drywall to hang, I think I will build one.

I had a recent project where I had to lift 2 @ 4' x 14' x 1/2" boards to the ceiling. I came up with a save and easy lift with material on hand. I decided to model it in Google sketchup as well. 

Check it out. There is a link to the 3d sketchup plan on the following page:
DIY Drywall Lift



WNYHandyman


----------



## DangerMouse

Very ingenious way to use cleats and scraps! Nice job. Po)

My design is useful because you can 'snug' the sheet to the ceiling flat and move it to exactly where you want it.
Then lock it tight to screw it. (and it rolls around too....) 
I'm almost ready to reassemble it and do the rest of the house.

DM


----------



## wnyhandyman

DM, I do love your design. I have probably shown it to about 10 people now. With mine hinging to the wall, I was able to flip the rig, prop the end and easily push the wall board up the remaining inch. The wall side was nice and snug since I measured to secure at the point where my board would reach the ceiling joists once it swung up. My middle cleat kept the rig from going completely flush, but it was easy to secure. The second board was also nice and secure when swung up. It was a fortunate accident that the joints lined up perfectly when using 2x4x8's. 

Thanks for your work DM. 



DangerMouse said:


> Very ingenious way to use cleats and scraps! Nice job. Po)
> 
> My design is useful because you can 'snug' the sheet to the ceiling flat and move it to exactly where you want it.
> Then lock it tight to screw it. (and it rolls around too....)
> I'm almost ready to reassemble it and do the rest of the house.
> 
> DM


----------



## DangerMouse

Thanks! The top rack (of mine) would have to be modified a bit to handle 14' sheets though.
Perfect for 4'x8's though! (Shouldn't you be using 5/8" Fire-X on that ceiling? Or was it going over existing?)

DM


----------



## wnyhandyman

DM,

5/8" is only required in in the garage space in my area. 1/2" is allowed on the ceiling. 





DangerMouse said:


> Thanks! The top rack (of mine) would have to be modified a bit to handle 14' sheets though.
> Perfect for 4'x8's though! (Shouldn't you be using 5/8" Fire-X on that ceiling? Or was it going over existing?)
> 
> DM


----------



## DangerMouse

Yup!, on 16" or 12" spans, but not 24". Po)

(Which, of course, mine just happened to be...-=chuckle=-)

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

You should make it double as a battering ram or maybe a catapult or ballista. Perfect for those demolition jobs.


----------



## DangerMouse

You are welcome to adapt this design to any way it suits your purposes..... it's a gift!

DM


----------



## racebum

this is the most inventive thread i have came across in awhile

makes me almost feel bad spending $150 on an auctioned off 11ft crank hoist


----------



## DangerMouse

Thanks dude! Like they say... necessity is a MOTHER! lol

DM


----------

